# Headphone jack not working, Realtek audio



## kcspringer (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a new computer that has a front headphone jack that I would like to use, as I listen to .wav files in my work. But when I plug my headphone in, no sound (but sound still coming from speakers).

This computer has Realtek HD Audio which I know nothing about, and while I can see the front headphone jack as part of the input/output panel they use, when I plug my headphone in, the panel doesn't cue me for anything (which it does when I plug anything into the input jacks on the back of the computer).

I'm stumped. Probably something really simple, but its over my head! Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you open your *Volume Control* and ensure it is enabled, also open the *RealTek Control* (icon in Taskbar Tray) and check the settings there.

Are you sure the headphones have the correct plug and that it can fully seat in the socket?


----------

